# corner finisher



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

why some guy's write dosen't like the 3,5, i think is a good size.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

killerjune said:


> why some guy's write dosen't like the 3,5, i think is a good size.


Just personal preferences.


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

up here the board / hangers are terrible I use a 3 glaze 3-1/2 2nd and and a 4 for last coat works fine for me.easy sanding


----------

